# Flush mount pellet insert.



## Dustin (Jan 31, 2014)

Here is the situation.

I currently have a free standing wood stove installed infront of a raised fireplace. The chimney is lined with a 6 inch SS liner.

The wife and I plan to start trying to a kid soon. Wood, and baseboard heat is our only means here. I have two wood stoves, one small, and one big.

I would like to replace my small stove, which lives in the room we spend most of our time in, with a pellet stove. Reasons, the wife wants something she can push buttons on and get heat. She's not really into running the wood stove, I'm so particular about it she gets worried she'll do it wrong. And, with a new baby, constant heat when I'm not home, not having to bring wood in, ect would be good. I want something with a decent sized hopper that I can fill for her and have it last all day. Or, she can fill it herself, it's easier then loading a wood stove IMHO. 

I currently have a hearth pad down for my wood stove, I have two options. I can pick up a free standing stove, and vent to the existing 6 inch liner.

Or, something I would like to do, if possible, is to pick up an insert and get some of my floor space back. The problem is, the fireplace is raised with only a small ledge. So, I'm pellet stove dumb, any thoughts? Feel free to over educate me. 

Here are some pictures 













Thanks!


----------



## Pellet-King (Feb 1, 2014)

why not a freestanding pellet stove?, you dont have much of a hearth


----------



## alternativeheat (Feb 1, 2014)

Dustin said:


> Here is the situation.
> 
> I currently have a free standing wood stove installed infront of a raised fireplace. The chimney is lined with a 6 inch SS liner.
> 
> ...



A free standing stove will go right where your wood stove is now FWIW. Expect it to be a larger one to produce the same heat as solid wood but without the curve of the wood heat( wood has a rise and fall in output throughout it's burn cycle).

How many sq ft. will this stove be heating ? That will determine selection options in BTU. To my knowledge the most BTU from pellets in an insert is 52,000 but with free standing it's more like up to 68,000 ( found in the Harman P 68).


----------



## Lfdp13RET (Feb 1, 2014)

Dustin said:


> Here is the situation.
> 
> I currently have a free standing wood stove installed infront of a raised fireplace. The chimney is lined with a 6 inch SS liner.
> 
> ...


Another bonus of the free standing pellet stove is the safety factor with the new baby.  Though the pellet stove would be hot it would not be hot all over like wood stove.  Of course you would gate off the stove, right?


----------



## rickwai (Feb 1, 2014)

I have not seen a insert that did not extend out onto the hearth 12" or so...


----------



## Former Farmer (Feb 1, 2014)

Here is a link that you may find useful.  There are flush mount pellet inserts from various European companies.  I don't know if any are available in the U.S.

http://www.archiexpo.com/architecture-design-manufacturer/wood-pellet-fireplace-4930.html


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 1, 2014)

What are the dimensions of the current fireplace opening?  Why is it off-set in the brick?  Do you know what is under the hearth on the side that is not open?  Just wondering if portions of existing brick/hearth could be removed without effecting structural integrity.  Is the fireplace interior steel or brick?  A lot of work to remove portions but would allow for floor level install of an insert because the ledge is not doing you any favors.  Any rework of the masonry would be better before baby gets here

Never mentioned the lay-out of your house or location of fireplace (outside wall or central location)

There are positives to free standing stoves over an insert - easier to clean and service, larger hopper options, stoves capable of more BTUs


----------



## The Radiator (Feb 1, 2014)

Dustin I have a similar fireplace in my basement rec-room. I have thought of putting a stove in it but have not done anything.  I had thought of building a small raised hearth and tiling it.  The shortest extensions onto a hearth I have seen are about 8-9 inches. I would consider a Harman P35I insert for my fireplace because I believe a rail system is available for pulling the insert out for cleaning/maintenance.  http://www.harmanstoves.com/Products/P35I-Pellet-Insert.aspx   Enviro makes 2 inserts that don't extend out too far, Empress FPI and the Milan FPI.  I have an empress upstairs now and its a decent stove.  Good luck with your search.


----------



## Ctcarl (Feb 1, 2014)

Google the harman p35i. The insert pulls out and has a stand for exactly what your talking about.good luck


----------



## Dustin (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks guys! 

Currently the wood stove you're looking at is a small one. It doesn't heat the entire house, just heats that room. 

The is located on one end or the house, (funny floor plan) it's one huge two sided fireplaces extending to two rooms. On the other side lives a wood stove 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will keep the stove in the living room, the big stove, and replace the small one in the family room. 

So, I guess my goal is not to totally heat with pellets, I plan to use both, if that makes sense? Pellets when the temps are mild like they usually are here, and wood when I'm home, or need more heat.


----------



## Pelleting In NJ (Feb 1, 2014)

Find a Quadrafire Edge-60 zero clearance pellet stove.


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 1, 2014)

Did you figure out what you have for dimensions for an insert? 

Guess I would be looking at ideas to build hearth out farther in front of the proposed pellet insert.   Incorporate a slab hearth as you would still require spark/ash protection in front.  I would try to keep the cubby for storage of pellets...


----------



## Former Farmer (Feb 1, 2014)

Pelleting In NJ said:


> Find a Quadrafire Edge-60 zero clearance pellet stove.



I thought either Harman or Quadrafire had a flush mount at one time, but I didn't see it listed on their sites.


----------



## Dustin (Feb 1, 2014)

Started looking at inserts, wow, spendy! 

Although it doesn't "look nice" I hear lots of good things about the Englander free standing 25pdvc. 

Steering this thread a different direction, if one was to recommend a direct swap, placing a free standing pellet stove where the wood stove now sits, what would you recommend?


----------



## Former Farmer (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't think that you can vent the wood stove and pellet stove up the same chimney.  Is there one or two chimneys currently?


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 1, 2014)

If you are looking at the Englanders - check out the refurbished ones here under a different badge...
http://www.amfmenergy.com/manufacturer-refurbished-stoves.html

There is an insert there too...

Others with Englanders may chime in...

You could also try to find a used insert.


----------



## Dustin (Feb 1, 2014)

Former Farmer said:


> I don't think that you can vent the wood stove and pellet stove up the same chimney.  Is there one or two chimneys currently?



You are correct. There are two stoves in my house, both on their own flue. The pellet stove will be replacing the small free standing wood stove pictured above. The existing 6 inch SS liner will be used for the pellet stove venting


----------

